# Any way to watch in another room?



## matonanjin (Aug 26, 2020)

We have our Bolt hooked up to our TV in our master bedroom, where we watch most television. Is there anyway to watch what I have recorded on our Bolt in another room? I have (own) the little mini Tivo which we used in our previous house. But I can't get ethernet to it now in the new home. 

I suspect I know the answer to this but hoping there is a way.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Yes, you can. They can transfer show between them, If they were connected over MoCa or ethernet, they can also stream. Streaming is like watching the living room Tivo from the bedroom. You just need to make sure System Information has the line "TivoToGo: a,a,a." Call Tivo if its not.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

matonanjin said:


> We have our Bolt hooked up to our TV in our master bedroom, where we watch most television. Is there anyway to watch what I have recorded on our Bolt in another room? I have (own) the little mini Tivo which we used in our previous house. But I can't get ethernet to it now in the new home.
> 
> I suspect I know the answer to this but hoping there is a way.


If you have coax near your router and near the Mini, you can set a MoCA network. You will need a MoCA adapter at your router (if it's not MoCA capable), and either use the Bolt as a MoCA host or use another MoCA adapter at the Mini.

I may be wrong about where you need MoCA adapters.


----------



## matonanjin (Aug 26, 2020)

ThAbtO said:


> Yes, you can. They can transfer show between them, If they were connected over MoCa or ethernet, they can also stream. Streaming is like watching the living room Tivo from the bedroom. You just need to make sure System Information has the line "TivoToGo: a,a,a." Call Tivo if its not.





DVR_Dave said:


> If you have coax near your router and near the Mini, you can set a MoCA network. You will need a MoCA adapter at your router (if it's not MoCA capable), and either use the Bolt as a MoCA host or use another MoCA adapter at the Mini.
> 
> I may be wrong about where you need MoCA adapters.


I have absolutely no clue, not the faintest, what you guys said.

What's "MoCa"?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

MoCa = Ethernet over coax.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

matonanjin said:


> I have absolutely no clue, not the faintest, what you guys said.
> 
> What's "MoCa"?


It's a fairly simple setup if you have coax near where you want the mini and where your router is. Just need a couple moca adapters. There are many on amazon. It's slightly more complicated if you have an over the air antenna signal running on the coax.


----------



## Mover480 (Jan 15, 2006)

Tivo Mini WiFi



TiVo WiFi 5 USB Adapter


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

matonanjin said:


> We have our Bolt hooked up to our TV in our master bedroom, where we watch most television. Is there anyway to watch what I have recorded on our Bolt in another room?


Certainly. Absent direct Ethernet access, you have a few options, depending on circumstances…

MoCA (networking over coax) [supported]
TiVo Wi-Fi 5 USB adapter [supported only for a Mini VOX/LUX model when running TE4]
DIY Wi-FI bridge [unsupported by TiVo]
Powerline (networking over power lines) [unsupported by TiVo]

The preferred fallback to Ethernet is using MoCA, which is a networking protocol allowing use of coax lines for networking — with all TiVo Mini’s having built-in MoCA connectivity, and most modern TiVo DVRs capable of functioning as the network access point for their Mini’s. (4-tuner Premieres, 6-tuner Roamios, and all BOLT and EDGE models except the OTA-only versions have built-in MoCA bridging and connectivity.) Stand-alone MoCA adapters can be used, where necessary, to extend the MoCA network (network over coax) to additional coax-connected locations — also a popular technique for improving Wi-FI coverage.

Whether MoCA is possible for your Mini depends on if there’s a coax outlet at or sufficiently near the Mini location, and if that outlet is or can be interconnected to the coax outlets at your BOLT and router location(s).

if you have a coax outlet at the Mini location, we can dig deeper into just how to set up the MoCA network to get it all working.




matonanjin said:


> I have (own) the little mini Tivo which we used in our previous house.


Should MoCA not be possible, which model TiVo Mini you have and what version of TiVo software it’s running would dictate your options for a wireless connection.

If it’s a TiVo Mini VOX/LUX (A95 Mini) running the TE4 software (v21.*), then you could use the fully-supported TiVo Mini Wi-FI 5 USB adapter to attempt a wireless connection to your network and BOLT. Otherwise (or if you’d prefer), you’d simply need to find a suitable wireless bridge device to make the Wi-Fi link on behalf of the Mini. (Results are dependent on wireless coverage and quality of the wireless access point.)

If none of the above work, you can always try Powerline.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

osu1991 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Comtrend-GCA-6000KIT-Powerline-1200Mbps-Ethernet/dp/B01MRV4WA1/
> 
> It's a fairly simple setup if you have coax near where you want the mini and where your router is. Just need a couple moca adapters. There are many on amazon. It's slightly more complicated if you have an over the air antenna signal running on the coax.


That’s not a MoCA device, so incompatible with the built-in MoCA hardware of TiVo’s. Being G.hn, it’s also possibly not compatible with the OP’s TV signal.

If any standalone MoCA adapters are needed, here’s a mostly up-to-date list of known MoCA adapters.


----------



## bobrt6676 (Dec 31, 2007)

matonanjin said:


> We have our Bolt hooked up to our TV in our master bedroom, where we watch most television. Is there anyway to watch what I have recorded on our Bolt in another room? I have (own) the little mini Tivo which we used in our previous house. But I can't get ethernet to it now in the new home.
> 
> I suspect I know the answer to this but hoping there is a way.


A few weeks ago I setup a TiVo mini in my sister’s house. She does not have Ethernet available in her bedroom. I used an old Ethernet to wireless adapter on the mini and it works fine. She has access to their Bolt and watches recorded shows. I had the adapter from many years ago. Not sure if they are still available.


----------



## seanandrsn (Dec 12, 2010)

I've used the ethernet adapters that plug into your outlet and will carry the signal across your home electrical wires. You will need 3 total (1 at the Bolt, 1 at your router & 1 at the Mini) it worked pretty good but I ended up upgrading to a TiVo Bridge which is basically a Moca adapter which provided a faster connection on the coax cable tlrunning through my house. (this provided quicker transfer rates between the 2 bolts I have in the house.


----------



## matonanjin (Aug 26, 2020)

@Everybody that has responded here and offered help and suggestions, please do not think for a millisecond that my lack of responding for days reflects disinterest or lack of appreciation.

I *do* appreciate all helpful suggestions. I *do* intend to study these same posts and try and figure out how to set up my Tivo in the other room, which is our family room. Without boring you with details health (pain) issues limit the amount of time I have to participate in daily activities. I must often budget limited time to such things as taking the trash out and running grandkids to swim and Tae Kwon Do practice and such things as 'net surfing get left out.

There is no question I will be back here next week bugging you with follow up questions. I do appreciate all your help.


----------



## byrontlunz (Aug 11, 2016)

If you are okay with having the same content on both TVs, you could simply use a splitter to split the Tivo output into two cables. Then run one to your bedroom TV and the other to a wireless HDMI extender, like https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06X417B6C/ for example, to get the signal to the second TV. Pick up a second Tivo remote (which is RF and so works through walls). That's the setup I'm using and it works great.


----------



## mln01 (Jan 10, 2006)

WiFi adapters and Powerline adapters are not needed if your house has coax in both locations and the coax is connected. That's the case in most homes.

I have a an original, white 500GB Bolt (TCD849500) connected to three Minis via MoCA. (MoCA stands for Multimedia over Cable Alliance).

MoCA is a technology that allows high-speed networking over the coaxial cable in many homes, without interfering with the cable TV or OTA signals on the coax. They coexist peacefully on the same copper conductor by operating at different frequencies. An analogy would be two lanes on one side of a four-lane highway -- cable and OTA stay in the right (slow) lane, and MoCA is in the left (fast) lane.

The Bolt has a MoCA bridge built in, meaning it can connect to the internet router via ethernet cabling, and extend that network to devices connected via coax on the MoCA network. All TiVo Minis are MoCA-capable.

To make this work in the scenario you presented, first, on the Bolt, go to Settings & Messages > Network Setting > Change Network Settings. Leave the Ethernet setting set to "On", and select the MoCA menu item. Answer "Yes" to Turn on MoCA, and on the next screen select "Set up as Bridge". Select "Use this channel setting" (Auto) on the next screen. On the next screen select "No encryption". Select OK and press the TiVo Home button to exit Network Settings.

Next, connect a TV to your Mini in the room where you want to use it, and connect that to the coax outlet in that room. On that Mini, go to Settings & Messages > Network Settings > Change Network Settings. Select MoCA. In the next screen (Turn on MoCA?), select “Yes”, and on the next screen select “Set up as Client” and then select “Use this channel setting” (Auto). On the next screen select “No Encryption”. The next screen will (hopefully) say “Connection Successful”. Select “OK” and you are done. 

Enjoy your TiVo Mini!


----------



## misterclick (Oct 24, 2012)

matonanjin said:


> I have absolutely no clue, not the faintest, what you guys said.
> 
> What's "MoCa"?


It's a drink made with Coffee and Chocolate... (Me thinks)


----------

